# Heads Up - Matfer Bourgeat 9.5" Black Steel Pan



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 13, 2021)

I love my Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel pans. A friend asked me about them and I told him I'd send some links. So, I was looking at them on Amazon.

I don't know why, but as of right now, the 8 5/8" is $53 and the 10 1/4" is $54. But, the 9 1/2" is only $36. That's an excellent price and you can bet your backside I ordered one.


----------



## BillHanna (Feb 13, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## McMan (Feb 13, 2021)

That's a lot of pan for $36!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 13, 2021)

McMan said:


> That's a lot of pan for $36!



Indeed. I was going to get another 10 1/4" at some point and was not shopping but for that price, there was no hesitation.


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 13, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I love my Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel pans. A friend asked me about them and I told him I'd send some links. So, I was looking at them on Amazon.
> 
> I don't know why, but as of right now, the 8 5/8" is $53 and the 10 1/4" is $54. But, the 9 1/" is only $36. That's an excellent price and you can bet your backside I ordered one.


I just went looking. I couldn’t find it. Thanks for sharing. I guess I missed it. 
If you can still see it, can you post a link?


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 13, 2021)

I have a 7 inch I use for an egg pan. I can cook 1 or 2 fried eggs in it. It has turned into a great non-stick pan. Sounds like a good price.


----------



## BillHanna (Feb 13, 2021)

I did the same and found a wrong price. Search for 062002. It should be the first or second item. @Bensbites


----------



## SeattleBen (Feb 13, 2021)

https://smile.amazon.com/Matfer-Bourgeat-062002-Frying-2-Inch/dp/B000KELL54/ref=psdc_289834_t2_B07TV8SQ6Z


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 13, 2021)

SeattleBen said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/Matfer-Bourgeat-062002-Frying-2-Inch/dp/B000KELL54/ref=psdc_289834_t2_B07TV8SQ6Z


That worked. Thanks. I think I have that size.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 13, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> I just went looking. I couldn’t find it. Thanks for sharing. I guess I missed it.
> If you can still see it, can you post a link?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KELL54/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That work?


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 13, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KELL54/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> That work?


Yes. Thank you.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry, I should've posted a link originally.


----------



## MrHiggins (Feb 14, 2021)

Got one just now. Thanks for the link!

I own a 14 inch Matfer and it's probably my most used pan. Once they're up and running from a seasoning perspective, carbon pans are tough to beat. I did a steak (porterhouse) searing contest with my matfer and my lodge 12 inch a few months ago. The carbon beat the cast iron hands down. It wasn't even close.

Edit: these can also be had on the cheap from webrestaurantstore, but that place will **** you on the shipping.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 14, 2021)

From what I see right now, there's only three left. There were twelve when I posted this.

If anyone is interested, they might not last much longer.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 14, 2021)

OK, I don't need it but I ordered one. We will have to figure out what to do with all these pans.

I just ordered an All-Clad roasting pan on eBay. In the last 3 months I have ordered 9 pans. This downsizing is costing me. Actually our old roasting pan wore out as it started rusting badly.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 14, 2021)

Here are the instructions for seasoning their pans.

Letter (matferbourgeatusa.com)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 14, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Here are the instructions for seasoning their pans.
> 
> Letter (matferbourgeatusa.com)



I recommend following them but then I like to do a full seasoning as well. Since I have electric I use the oven method for that first one but with gas, stove top will work.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Feb 14, 2021)

Got this 11 3/4 in for about $54 back in December. Used the potato method ×3 and turned out like this after a few uses. The potatoes I had were on the smaller side so ended up using 3-4 potato peels per rotation to ensure the pan was fully covered.


----------



## Chips (Feb 15, 2021)

I was pretty sure I got a good deal when I bought the 12 5/8 one back in 2017, but couldn't recall exactly what I paid. The price of it now is hovering around $100. 

I dug thru my order history and see that I got it for $46

I still went ahead and bought the 9 1/2 just now, because I'd like to have a lighter pan for toss sautéing, which this will allow for far easier. 

Thank you for sharing the deal! I didn't notice any comment about them having only a limited few left.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 15, 2021)

Chips said:


> I was pretty sure I got a good deal when I bought the 12 5/8 one back in 2017, but couldn't recall exactly what I paid. The price of it now is hovering around $100.
> 
> I dug thru my order history and see that I got it for $46
> 
> ...



Yeah my 12 5/8 was around $45 when I got it as well. Prices have indeed been climbing but I think you can still find them for about $60 if you look around. Knife Merchant has them for $65 and the 9 1/2" for $50.

At the bottom of the description it reads "New (XX) from..." That was "New (12) from..." and is now "New (3) from..." but that three is actually 2 at $36 and the other is $59.


----------



## Lycanit (Feb 15, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> I just went looking. I couldn’t find it. Thanks for sharing. I guess I missed it.
> If you can still see it, can you post a link?


It's listed as 24cm. Just bought one


----------



## rickbern (Feb 15, 2021)

I’ve posted a picture like this before. A 24cm black steel pan is pretty small. I’m glad I have this one, but if I was looking for my first I’d size up a bit


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 15, 2021)

I have a 12 inch I am finding too big for 2 with covid going on. I also have a 7 inch which works well for eggs for 2 but it is a little small for sauces for 2. So, I hope to find a use for a 9.5-inch pan.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 15, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I have a 12 inch I am finding too big for 2 with covid going on. I also have a 7 inch which works well for eggs for 2 but it is a little small for sauces for 2. So, I hope to find a use for a 9.5-inch pan.



Cooking mainly for the wife and I, I get a lot of mileage out of my 10 1/4" and am frequently reaching for another one that I don't have. I think this 9 1/2" will fit into that role nicely.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 15, 2021)

I just noticed Lodge makes carbon steel pans. Anybody try one? Price for a 10-inch seems good.

AmazonSmile: Lodge 12 Inch Seasoned Carbon Steel Skillet. Large Steel Skillet for Family Size Cooking.: Lodge Steel Pan: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 15, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I just noticed Lodge makes carbon steel pans. Anybody try one? Price for a 10-inch seems good.
> 
> AmazonSmile: Lodge 12 Inch Seasoned Carbon Steel Skillet. Large Steel Skillet for Family Size Cooking.: Lodge Steel Pan: Kitchen & Dining



I haven't used one but they are thinner than Matfer. So that means they'll cook hotter and are more prone to warpage on electric tops.


----------



## parbaked (Feb 15, 2021)

I just replaced my old Mauviel carbon pan because I warped it on my new induction range.
I went with an even less expensive option, Ballarini, which is an Italian manufacturer owned by Zwilling.
I like that the handle is welded on so no rivet and also no wax coating to wash off.








Buy BALLARINI Professionale - Series 3000 Frying pan | ZWILLING.COM


BALLARINI Professionale - Series 3000 9.5-inch, carbon steel, Frying pan ►Free shipping on orders above $59 ✓ Order now directly from the manufacturer✓




www.zwilling.com





I scored the 11.5" and will likely get the $25 9.5" as well. 




The handle is really long....


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 15, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I just noticed Lodge makes carbon steel pans. Anybody try one? Price for a 10-inch seems good.
> 
> AmazonSmile: Lodge 12 Inch Seasoned Carbon Steel Skillet. Large Steel Skillet for Family Size Cooking.: Lodge Steel Pan: Kitchen & Dining


I have one and several matfers. The lodge is thinner, but functions the same.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 15, 2021)

I've got a smaller lodge. Thinner than my Paderno, but seasoned really nicely and easily.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 17, 2021)

Well, my pan was supposed to arrive tomorrow but now I think not. Texas is having a bad winter storm. We never really have these cold spells. Anyway, I have been without water going on 2 days. We have a sink full of dirty dishes and pans. I do have electricity whereas there are still 2.7 million Texas people without power.

So probably no pan seasoning this week.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2021)

Everything is bigger in Texas.

..including the outages...

Most places are fine with just a power outage. Or a gas outage. Or a water supply outage.

But not Texas! If other places can doing one or two of those, by golly Texas will show them and have all three outages at once! And not just for one day, as anyone could do that.

(sorry man, I feel for you. My mom lives outside Dallas as had 2-3 days with no power or gas, and no water due to a frozen pipe. Power and gas finally came back full-time, house heated, pipe thawed, and then the 'boil all water' notice came through)


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, maybe tomorrow I will be able to shower if water pressure builds enough. At least I have low pressure water that we can boil now.

My pan may come on Monday unless it gets delayed more.


----------



## luuogle (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a Matfer Bourgeat crepe pan which has many uses other than making crepes, toast, and other things. Purchased a few months into the pandemic so it still is begining to build up a good seasoning.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 21, 2021)

If anyone in Europe is interested in the same stuff, Amazon.fr has them for 33 euros for the 300 and 25 euros for the 260. It's a third party, but that's a smoking deal including VAT.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 21, 2021)

Today is a good day as I had my first shower in days and my pan was delivered on Sunday by Amazon.

Here are pictures of me breaking it in. The first picture is 5 minutes in for the seasoning of the pan. The next picture is after the recommended seasoning by Matfer Bourgeat. The last picture is me frying the potato I peeled to break in the pan. I had fried potatoes and left-over brisket for lunch.

I think my pan is ready to go and it will get better the more I use it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 21, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Today is a good day as I had my first shower in days and my pan was delivered on Sunday by Amazon.
> 
> Here are pictures of me breaking it in. The first picture is 5 minutes in for the seasoning of the pan. The next picture is after the recommended seasoning by Matfer Bourgeat. The last picture is me frying the potato I peeled to break in the pan. I had fried potatoes and left-over brisket for lunch.
> 
> ...



I also like using the spuds from the peelings to do some more seasoning. No sense wasting them!


----------



## rmrf (Feb 21, 2021)

parbaked said:


> I just replaced my old Mauviel carbon pan because I warped it on my new induction range.



I've "unwarping" carbon steel pans with heat and a rubber mallet. I do it with my matfer 12 5/8 in pan. I heat it up (medium on induction, then raise to medium high after it gets a little warmer) until it starts smoking. I place it on a thick dry towel on a heat resistance surface, take another dry towel and place it over the pan. Then, I hammer on it with the rubber mallet. The top towel stops the mallet from melting / burning onto the towel. Make sure you use cotton unless you like burning plastic more than burning plant fibers.

You want to hammer on the convex side. 

Return the pan to the stove to reheat after a minute or so of pounding. Repeat until flat enough.

It makes a lot of noise and you'll probably singe if not burn your top towel. The easier fix is to just not warp your pan. I find that the pan warps from temperature change, either heating or cooling.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 21, 2021)

rmrf said:


> I've "unwarping" carbon steel pans with heat and a rubber mallet. I do it with my matfer 12 5/8 in pan. I heat it up (medium on induction, then raise to medium high after it gets a little warmer) until it starts smoking. I place it on a thick dry towel on a heat resistance surface, take another dry towel and place it over the pan. Then, I hammer on it with the rubber mallet. The top towel stops the mallet from melting / burning onto the towel. Make sure you use cotton unless you like burning plastic more than burning plant fibers.
> 
> You want to hammer on the convex side.
> 
> ...



I just take care in heating up my pans and have never had an issue with warping. To include my 12 5/8".


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 22, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I also like using the spuds from the peelings to do some more seasoning. No sense wasting them!



Hey those tators look great how did you make them? Steps, oil, kind of potatoes?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 22, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Hey those tators look great how did you make them? Steps, oil, kind of potatoes?



Thank you.

Good ole russets. Peeled of course. 

Cut in half cross-wise and parboiled for about eight or so minutes. Just long enough that you can poke into them with a fork but still have resistance.

Cooled a bit then and cubed. They'll be kind of gummy from the parboiling.

Olive oil over medium or a little less heat. The middle is still not fully cooked so it needs time to finish. I cover mine with foil to help the cooking and just check often. Some paprika and dried sage. Once they are cooked through the foil comes off and I toss and adjust the heat until crispy on the outside.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 24, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I just take care in heating up my pans and have never had an issue with warping.


It's often accidental sudden cooling right after cooking that gets people. Temperature changes up OR down need to be evenly all over the pan and not sudden.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello fellow pan people:

With the price of cast iron skillets steadily creeping upwards, I wanted to share this prime day deal: a 10.25 in Lodge Cast Iron Skillet on Amazon for $17.90



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006JSUA?tag=bfkaylaboyd-20&ascsubtag=5989240%2C3%2C52%2Cd%2C0%2C0%2Cbf-arbfbpd%2C962%3A1%3B901%3A2%3B900%3A2%3B974%3A2%3B982%3A2%3B994%3A3%2C16847797%2C0



(no I am not getting paid for this)


----------



## Campbell (Jun 22, 2021)

That's a great price


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 22, 2021)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hello fellow pan people:
> 
> With the price of cast iron skillets steadily creeping upwards, I wanted to share this prime day deal: a 10.25 in Lodge Cast Iron Skillet on Amazon for $17.90
> 
> ...



I have my grandfather's cast iron pan this size. It will last forever.


----------



## daveb (Jun 23, 2021)

I didn't realize this was an older thread when I perused it earlier. Prime Day being now and all. Clicked on one of the links and bought a 9.5" Matfer for $29. I have a couple de Buyer Mineral B but they're in storage somewhere. Can anyone offer a comparison?


----------



## Dan- (Jul 11, 2021)

I've had excellent luck with de Buyer Carbone Plus. We regularly use the 14" for stir frying. I have the 8" (eggs only), 11" (good size for 2 people), and 14" (use the most). In 8 years, they have never warped. Sometimes I re-season on my grill, but i've also done it on a 120k BTU banjo burner (to burn the old stuff off). You can order these from Kerekes. I don't know how they compare to the Matfers.


----------



## Jovidah (Jul 11, 2021)

I haven't used the Matfer, but the one thing that stands out that's different is that they have welded handles.


----------



## Justinv (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m not a fan of the matfer carbon steel pans. They are heavy, ugly, and have terrible uncomfortable handles. I wish they would rivet on a cast iron handle like the handles they use in their copper pans. I’m a big fan of their copper pans!


----------



## rickbern (Jul 11, 2021)

I use the matfer and like them. I think the handle gives you good control for the purpose of the pan. If you want a pretty handle de buyer has one shaped like the Eiffel Tower.









de Buyer French Collection B Element Iron Frying Pan, 11″


Best sale price available for the gorgeous de Buyer French Collection 11" Frying Pan. Most orders ship free with no tax.




discovergourmet.com


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 11, 2021)

I have both the de Buyer Mineral B 11-inch and a matfer 9-inch. They both work well for me. I did hashbrowns in my de Buyer Carbone Plus and eggs in my Matfer 9-inch this morning for breakfast Tacos. I made egg, potato, and cheese tacos for breakfast.

PS
I have a de Buyer Mineral B 11-inch pan not the Carbone plus.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jul 15, 2021)

daveb said:


> I didn't realize this was an older thread when I perused it earlier. Prime Day being now and all. Clicked on one of the links and bought a 9.5" Matfer for $29. I have a couple de Buyer Mineral B but they're in storage somewhere. Can anyone offer a comparison?



I went and bought on of these as well to try out carbon pans. Just put this photo in the new gear thread because I glazed right over this one. Figured it would be relevant here too.

To Justinv's comments: It is quite heavy for the size, mostly due to the steel thickness. Though I don't have any others to compare. It surprised me when I first handled it. I don't find it particularly ugly in any way, just utilitarian in design.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 15, 2021)

KitchenCommander said:


> I went and bought on of these as well to try out carbon pans. Just put this photo in the new gear thread because I glazed right over this one. Figured it would be relevant here too.
> 
> To Justinv's comments: It is quite heavy for the size, mostly due to the steel thickness. Though I don't have any others to compare. It surprised me when I first handled it. I don't find it particularly ugly in any way, just utilitarian in design.



It is heavy but a lot lighter than my cast iron. I hardly use cast iron any more nowadays. I have 5 carbon steel pans which I mainly use for cooking. I use stainless very little only when cooking tomato sauce or something like that. I use my cast iron 15 inch because it is my largest pan only rarely. If I had a carbon steel 15 inche pan I would probably never use cast iron.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Aug 2, 2021)

I went back for the 11.625" version since I liked the 9.5" a lot. The larger one was only $44 before shipping and tax, about $56 delivered. 
I deglazed my smaller pan and my seasoning started to flake something terrible. Really sucks because of the nice even finish I had on it before that. Oh well, I'll just have to keep cooking and build it back up again.


----------



## rickbern (Aug 2, 2021)

KitchenCommander said:


> I went back for the 11.625" version since I liked the 9.5" a lot. The larger one was only $44 before shipping and tax, about $56 delivered.
> I deglazed my smaller pan and my seasoning started to flake something terrible. Really sucks because of the nice even finish I had on it before that. Oh well, I'll just have to keep cooking and build it back up again.


keep going Commander!

the 14” size is at least twice the fun of that 11 5/8!


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 2, 2021)

I guess it might take a 17-carbon steel pan to match a 15-inch cast iron pan actually. The cast iron sides are straight up. Boy a 15-inch cast iron pan is heavy especially when it is full of food.


----------



## rickbern (Aug 2, 2021)

24, 30 and 36cm pans. Little one is unbranded made in france(maybe I’m wrong, it may be matfer), other two are matfer




I really think if you’re going bigger than this you’d be a whole lot more comfortable with two loop handles.


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 2, 2021)

On deBuyer pans the 32cm and up tend to come with a helper handle.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 2, 2021)

Yea I think if I bought a bigger carbon steel pan to replace my 15-inch cast iron I think 2 loop handles would be my choice also as it would be more compact. I do have a big oven but a 17-inch pan might have a hard time fitting in my oven. Cast iron pans come with real short handles.


----------



## Jovidah (Aug 2, 2021)

Versions with 2 loop handles exist in a lot of sizes in the deBuyer lineup, don't know about MB. They're normally sold under the name 'paella pan' here. I agree that they make more sense for oven usage; the normal frying pan handle is too large for a lot of regular size ovens. I've actually been considering a large paella pan purely as a cheap oven pan as well.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 10, 2021)

KitchenCommander said:


> I went back for the 11.625" version since I liked the 9.5" a lot. The larger one was only $44 before shipping and tax, about $56 delivered.
> I deglazed my smaller pan and my seasoning started to flake something terrible. Really sucks because of the nice even finish I had on it before that. Oh well, I'll just have to keep cooking and build it back up again.



What did you use to season the smaller pan? Whenever I seasoned with flaxseed oil, it would produce a beautiful season layer like yours, but it always flakes off.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 10, 2021)

JASinIL2006 said:


> What did you use to season the smaller pan? Whenever I seasoned with flaxseed oil, it would produce a beautiful season layer like yours, but it always flakes off.



I gave up on flaxseed and just ended up staying with canola. So far it works much better for my pans.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 10, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I gave up on flaxseed and just ended up staying with canola. So far it works much better for my pans.



Same here.


----------



## Cliff (Aug 10, 2021)

Flaxseed was terrible for me. I did my last one with grape seed, and it worked much better.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 10, 2021)

I use grape seed oil and bacon…


----------



## Cliff (Aug 10, 2021)

everything is better with bacon


----------



## btbyrd (Aug 10, 2021)

Flax seed oil is a scam.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 10, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> Flax seed oil is a scam.



But...But...Cowboy Kent Rollins on YouTube said flaxseed oil is the best to start your seasoning! I mean, he actually said to buy flaxseed tablets and cut them open to save money. And he's on _YouTube!_


----------



## KitchenCommander (Aug 10, 2021)

JASinIL2006 said:


> What did you use to season the smaller pan? Whenever I seasoned with flaxseed oil, it would produce a beautiful season layer like yours, but it always flakes off.



I have been using plain Vegetable oil, but I have used grape seed oil as well. This pan only got veggie oil.


----------



## FiveAgst1 (Aug 11, 2021)

Never used a high carbon pan....curious how they compare vs stainless or cast iron.


----------



## btbyrd (Aug 11, 2021)

They're like cast iron without the stupid shape.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 11, 2021)

A carbon pan browns like cast iron but they heat up much faster and cool down faster. They probably don't brown as much as the really heavy cast iron but are close. A stainless pan is not in the ball park. Carbon pans are not expensive so try one to see for yourself. 

Some of the very high-end stainless pans are claiming to brown like cast iron but not many.


----------



## rickbern (Aug 11, 2021)

Easier to toss food in cs. I like to think of cs as a sauté pan and ci as a fry pan, if that makes sense. I think cs does the ci job just as well, but ci can’t sauté food very well at all.


----------



## Dan- (Aug 11, 2021)

Indeed, plain cast iron is good for things where you don't care if you ruin the pan (eg, blackened fish), want to use the oven (eg cornbread or potatoes) and need a stubby handle, or can't afford a more appropriate pan. The internet really loves its cast iron, but I don't see it.



coxhaus said:


> A carbon pan browns like cast iron but they heat up much faster and cool down faster. They probably don't brown as much as the really heavy cast iron but are close. A stainless pan is not in the ball park. Carbon pans are not expensive so try one to see for yourself.
> 
> Some of the very high-end stainless pans are claiming to brown like cast iron but not many.


The heavy carbon steel pans like Carbone Plus definitely do. And as for stainless, my Demeyere pro line skillets would like a word with you! Cast iron on a gas burner heats up right where the flames are, but the heat distribution is poor at best. At least for a Lodge.


----------



## btbyrd (Aug 11, 2021)

It's all of them. Cast iron is low-end cookware. Same for carbon steel. That doesn't make it bad; it's great for some things. But you really need to be cognizant of matching pan sizes to burner sizes to avoid problems with them. This is especially true on induction.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Aug 12, 2021)

My old Griswold cast iron pan functions pretty similarly to my carbon steel pan. The older cast iron isn't quite as heavy as the new stuff, so (like carbon steel) it doesn't hold as much heat as a heavy Lodge cast iron pan. If I really want to sear the bejesus out of something, I'll pull out the Lodge. If I want a bit more heat control and less likelihood of sticking, I'll use the Gris or the carbon steel. Although both the carbon steel and the lighter cast iron perform similarly, I think the edge goes to the carbon steel because it's not as brittle and less likely to break if dropped.


----------



## coxhaus (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a 15-inch Lodge cast iron pan which is very thick maybe 3/8 of an inch which works better than any other pan I have tried to sear a steak in. But to tell the truth I use my gas grill more than my cast iron to cook steaks. I only use cast iron if it is really cold out. The gas grill taste better. It has more of a smoke flavor. If you take steaks out of the picture then that is where high end cook ware comes into the picture for me.

I can measure my cast iron if it is important as far as thickness is concerned.

You might add chicken also as I grill most meats over cooking them in a pan. My grill heats up in 5 minutes.

I do love my carbon steel pans just not for meats that I can grill. I probably have been drinking too much to post here. later.


----------

